# MAC for Temperley Face x8????



## fletch50 (Mar 17, 2005)

I was flipping through the April Allure last night (w/ Britney on the cover) and came across a small pic of a new MAC palette (on pg. 64)

It is called MAC for Temperley Face x8.  It looks like it has a bright pink and pale pink blush, a red lipstick, white eyeshadow, shimmery grey e/s, pale green e/s, gold e/s and something that is a real pale pink (not sure if an e/s or l/s).  This is just based on what I can tell from the small pic.

Anyways, it doesn't say it's exclusive anywhere and in the Shopping Guide it lists maccosmetics.com

Anyone have anymore info on this palette?


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 17, 2005)

I heard it was only available in the UK, but I don't how how true that is.. Especially if they have it in Allure...


----------



## Miracat (Mar 18, 2005)

I borrowed this from MUA, thanks muakitten!

MAC for Temperley Palette (releasing in April)
Crystal e/s, Olive Groove e/s, Dress Divine e/s (satin), Temperley e/s (frost), Vivacious ccb (frost), Mocha Blush, Plumful l/s and Tulle l/g. Also 213 se and 316 se brushes.

Available at select MAC stores, Henri Bendel, Saks (NYC, Boston, Beverly Hills, Bal Habour and SF) and internationally in Japan and UK @ 8 MAC stores and 4 Selfridges.


----------



## Alison (Mar 18, 2005)

Well that bites the big one!

At least these sound like colours that I'm not particularly interested in.


----------



## charms23 (Mar 19, 2005)

I saw that on Allure too! It looks very spring-y, not to mention it comes with two brushes. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## MakeupStar (Mar 20, 2005)

they better have this available when i go to london i swear...


----------



## Maryfairy (Mar 20, 2005)

Here's a picture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! Retails for $45


----------



## ambriel (Mar 20, 2005)

It's gorgeous!!!!!!!  great, _another _just gotta have!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2005)

I saw a pic of it on MUA and thought it looked fantastic. Thank goodness it's not easily accessible to me, or I'd be running myself broke. Wonder how much it is?


----------



## RougedAndReady (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I saw a pic of it on MUA and thought it looked fantastic. Thank goodness it's not easily accessible to me, or I'd be running myself broke. Wonder how much it is?_

 
It says $45 right above the pic =P

"Here's a picture! Retails for $45"

HTHS =P


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 22, 2005)

In the UK it will be sold at MAC freestanding stores and in the Selfridges with MAC counters, but it will be available at some stores in the US, and (I think) Japan.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Mar 22, 2005)

I love that green e/s!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miracat* 
_I borrowed this from MUA, thanks muakitten!

MAC for Temperley Palette (releasing in April)
Crystal e/s, Olive Groove e/s_

 

Wasnt olive groove released as a LE with Tantress as well?? I could swear it was..


----------



## ambriel (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Wasnt olive groove released as a LE with Tantress as well?? I could swear it was.._

 
I believe so!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

  Wasnt olive groove released as a LE with Tantress as well?? I could swear it was..  
 

Yep


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 22, 2005)

I thought so!! Thanks for the response Girls!


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 25, 2005)

According to an e-mail from MAC, the Temperley Palette wil be available online.


----------



## Miracat (Mar 25, 2005)

The colours are pretty, but I don't think they would suit me - a bit too bright for NW20!


----------



## ambriel (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone heard of a definite release date yet?


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Apr 7, 2005)

Some news on this from Makeup Alley

 Quote:

  The launch of MAC for Temperley palette has been postponed. We expect this product to be available in May 2005, but we will be happy to notify you at your current email address as soon as M"A"C for Temperley palette is available for online purchase. Please reply to this email, if you would like to be notified when this item becomes available.  
 

So I guess email them and ask them whats up to get notified!


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 30, 2005)

*Any info about the Temperly palettes?*

Like where they will be released, and when?  Will it be available at most MAC stores or is it a Nordies exclusive or something?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

please see prior thread - http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2973


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 30, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't know there was one already started!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

No worries!! It was really far back, so I went and found it for you. But you can always use the site search feature in the top console 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You will be able to find pretty much anything you're looking for, given its on the site


----------



## spyderfly10 (Apr 30, 2005)

may 12 at the sd fashion valley freestanding store according to the ma there


----------



## jennhle (May 3, 2005)

*temperly?*

which colors are apart of the temperly palette?  its super cute!


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 3, 2005)

It is on the Mac website now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.maccosmetics.com


----------



## jennhle (May 3, 2005)

yah...i saw it on the site, but i was wondering about the names of the colors?  any ideas?


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 3, 2005)

there is a thread  a while ago about this and some one post the colors, maybe you can go search for it? Sorry I am lazy right now *yum, reeses cups*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## msthrope (May 4, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2973


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 4, 2005)

Found it on MUA


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks! I am glad you posted that,.. I was thinking of ordering,.. but I only like one shadow,.....so not worth it.


----------



## makeuplover (May 4, 2005)

*Is temperley a nordstrom or saks exclusive????*

well as you guys might know temperley is sold out online..so i asked my local mac counter if they had some left and the ma told me that they didnt offer it because its only a nordstrom or saks exclusive..is that true?? I am so bummed out cause theres no nordstrom or saks here in Hawaii and I even checked out their site and it wasn’t there..can anyone help me find it im so desperate..lol


----------



## jasper17 (May 5, 2005)

Based on what the MAC website says, it's not - it's at certain Saks locations, one Henri Bendel and then a few MAC stores.  If you look @ it on the MAC website, at the top of the page, there's a link to locations to show the ones it's at.


----------



## makeuplover (May 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_Based on what the MAC website says, it's not - it's at certain Saks locations, one Henri Bendel and then a few MAC stores.  If you look @ it on the MAC website, at the top of the page, there's a link to locations to show the ones it's at._

 
thanks for your reply...but i did search for places here in hawaii and called one of the location listed and thats when i was told they didnt carry it:-(and it was only available at saks and nordstrom..oh well ill just try to call the other places..thanks again for helping me


----------



## jasper17 (May 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy1* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
Based on what the MAC website says, it's not - it's at certain Saks locations, one Henri Bendel and then a few MAC stores.  If you look @ it on the MAC website, at the top of the page, there's a link to locations to show the oes it's at.

 
thanks for your reply...but i did search for places here in hawaii and called one of the location listed and thats when i was told they didnt carry it:-(and it was only available at saks and nordstrom..oh well ill just try to call the other places..thanks again for helping me_

 
these are the locations that are supposed to carry it -  it's not at *all* locations, Mac, Nordstrom (don't see anything on it on their site but it could just not be up yet if, indeed, Nordstrom is going to carry it) or otherwise,and nothing in Hawaii:

M·A·C North Robertson(310) 271-9137
M·A·C SoHo(212) 334-4641
M·A·C Bloor Street(416) 929-7555
M·A·C Fashion Valley(619) 296-9955
M·A·C South Coast Plaza(714) 751-2142
M·A·C Oak Street(312) 951-7310
M·A·C Tysons Corner(703) 761-1121
M·A·C NorthPark(214) 360-0990
M·A·C Houston(713) 629-5566
Saks New York(212) 940-2158
Saks Boston(617) 937-5362
Saks Beverly Hills(310) 248-3732
Saks Bal Barbour(305) 865-1100
Saks San Francisco(415) 438-5224
Henri Bendels New York(212) 904-7966


----------



## makeuplover (May 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy1* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
Based on what the MAC website says, it's not - it's at certain Saks locations, one Henri Bendel and then a few MAC stores.  If you look @ it on the MAC website, at the top of the page, there's a link to locations to show the oes it's at.

 
thanks for your reply...but i did search for places here in hawaii and called one of the location listed and thats when i was told they didnt carry it:-(and it was only available at saks and nordstrom..oh well ill just try to call the other places..thanks again for helping me

 
these are the locations that are supposed to carry it -  it's not at *all* locations, Mac, Nordstrom (don't see anything on it on their site but it could just not be up yet if, indeed, Nordstrom is going to carry it) or otherwise,and nothing in Hawaii:

M·A·C North Robertson(310) 271-9137
M·A·C SoHo(212) 334-4641
M·A·C Bloor Street(416) 929-7555
M·A·C Fashion Valley(619) 296-9955
M·A·C South Coast Plaza(714) 751-2142
M·A·C Oak Street(312) 951-7310
M·A·C Tysons Corner(703) 761-1121
M·A·C NorthPark(214) 360-0990
M·A·C Houston(713) 629-5566
Saks New York(212) 940-2158
Saks Boston(617) 937-5362
Saks Beverly Hills(310) 248-3732
Saks Bal Barbour(305) 865-1100
Saks San Francisco(415) 438-5224
Henri Bendels New York(212) 904-7966_

 
ohh haha i feel like a dork now i clicked on the link "find it at a store near you"..hehe thanks for clearing it up


----------



## souraznhunnie (May 5, 2005)

WOW, the Temperley is sold out already?!?!  GOOD thing i bought it online last night....i kept thinking "SHOULD i get it or not?" lol...


----------



## Jillith (May 5, 2005)

I think freestanding stores will have this palette.  The Dallas location has them in stock but cannot sell them until May 12.  I peeked at one today, and I almost wish I hadn't.  It is gorgeous!  I didn't even want one at all until I saw it in person.


----------



## Jillith (May 5, 2005)

I'm not sure that pic aboce is labeled correctly.  I think it should be:
vivacious ccb, plumful l/s, crystal, dress divine, temperly, olive groove,  tulle lipglass, mocha blush.  The colors are much more vibrant in real life, too.


----------



## Chelsea (May 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jillith* 
_I'm not sure that pic aboce is labeled correctly.  I think it should be:
vivacious ccb, plumful l/s, crystal, dress divine, temperly, olive groove,  tulle lipglass, mocha blush.  The colors are much more vibrant in real life, too._

 
crystal is definately the purple. not the white.


----------



## Surfbunny (May 7, 2005)

*Jillith, ur right--the colors in Temperley are as follows:*

(These are definitely right because I have my Temperley palette sitting right in front of me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vivacious CCB (pretty hot-pink rosey color), Plumful l/s (deep plummy-wine; beautiful over balm to look sheer), Dress Divine e/s (shimmery, light -as-cotton-candy pink), Crystal e/s (lovely shimmering lavendar), Temperley (my fav! hot shimmery aqua shade that i like better than parrot lol!), Olive Groove e/s (shimmery olive-antique gold shade that's my 2nd fav!), Tulle lipgloss (shimmery baby pink w/ some depth), and Mocha blush (self descriptive--a lot of skin tones can wear this!).

Hope that helped.....I luv my new palette!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyone else in *heart* w/ theirs?
Now I just can't wait for the Nordie's Tailormade Warm/eyes and Warm/lips palettes


----------



## Star (May 7, 2005)

The MA at The Bay told me yesterday that they are getting a palette and two brush kits in July.  I wonder if it's the same as this??


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 10, 2005)

*Anyone receive Temperley yet?*

Hi,


I orded my Temperley palette last Tuesday when it came online. I still haven't received a shippment email from Mac, and my credit card hasn't been charged. Now I'm worried that they made a mistake and are out of stock. I've emailed Mac, but I haven't heard anything.

Has anybody received theirs yet? Thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (May 10, 2005)

hiya! i also ordered mine the day they listed it on the website and i got it yesterday! it's SOO pretty! u will love yours when u get it!


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 10, 2005)

I can't wait!

I just checked my account on mac, and it said it was shipped. I hope I get it today!


----------



## Chelsea (May 11, 2005)

star that would be tailor made


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 30, 2005)

*Temperley Palette*

Does anyone know if this will be released in the UK and if so when?


----------



## vicuna1 (May 31, 2005)

*Need opinions on liner w/Temperley*

I finally got my hands on the Temperley palette after falling in love at first sight. All the colors are ideal for me, but I'm having a brain freeze as to liners to go with it. I would prefer to use Fluidlines (I have the entire collection except Royal Wink which is too bright for my coloring), but can only think to use Blacktrack with the cooler side, and Dipdown with the warmish side. But that seems so unimaginative. Guidance please! Or opinions on any shades that I could use as liners, I'm certainly not limited to Fluidlines. Thank you all!


----------



## allie02044 (May 31, 2005)

i use shade for everything!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 31, 2005)

hmmm i used blue peep with temperley and it looked pretty neat... ita with allie02044, shade looks good also..


----------



## vicuna1 (Jun 5, 2005)

I put this question to the "Ask MAC" folks and they recommended Sweet Sage, Silverstroke, and Macroviolet. I also used Waveline and Shade, and all are great in some combination. I have no idea why I couldn't come up with something on my own! I think I was intimidated by the palette or something. The next color to use with it will be Blue Peep. Lovin' the palette!


----------



## xnaomix (Aug 17, 2005)

whats temperley?


----------



## user2 (Aug 17, 2005)

Thats Temperley:

http://www.temperleylondon.com/launch.html


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 17, 2005)

temperley is a palette MAC did for british designer alice temperley in may this year. it's in the color stories here:

http://specktra.net/2005_temperly.php


it was sold on the website and in mac stores. plmk if u need help with anything else, and welcome to specktra!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 17, 2005)

Like Juneplum said the "temperley palette" was a Special Edition release by mac for Alice Temperley the London based Fashion Designer..


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 17, 2005)

Here's a pic of mine


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 17, 2005)

wow thats such a gorgeous palette...i don't remember seeing that one in australia


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 
_wow thats such a gorgeous palette...i don't remember seeing that one in australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I dont think it was released there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sold out like the first day or two on the site and in stores. Id venture to say ebay is your best bet to get one, or in the clearance bin


----------



## user2 (Aug 31, 2005)

*To all you Temperley ladies out there...brush and e/s question*

The two included brushes are claimed to be SE but to me they have a very long handle...so do the normal ones have an even longer handle?

Now my e/s question:
I just used it twice and I'm lready afraid of using it up! I'm talking about Temperley! Is there any similar MAC e/s to buy??

TIA!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 31, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## user2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_VV-
They are regular size.  SE just means Special Edition.  It doesn't refer to size, although most of the SEs are smaller due to the fact that they are in brush bags and pallettes.  We all know that most of the time SE means Not as good of quality. _

 
Oh I see! I always thought SE means Short Edition! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thx for clearing things up....


----------

